# Practice Joinery- box joints



## CodyS (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted to brush up in my dovetail and box joinery 'skills' quickly as I haven't cut any in over a year now... (plus I got to use my new toys... I mean tools). It has only been sanded with 120 grit on the belt sander so it ain't shining. and yes I do realise there are no dovetails... they are to come.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2011)

Nicely done Cody. The joints look fantastic.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking good Cody. 

What tools did you use to make them? 


.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 30, 2011)

Flame Boxelder said:


> Looking good Cody.
> 
> What tools did you use to make them?
> 
> ...



I used:

- veritas marking gauge (my new found love)
- 1/4 inch chisel
- cheap $10 tennon saw
- square

and I milled the stock with my jointer/planer and ripped it down with my table saw and cross cut with my cross-cut sled I just made.

I may have a build thread on the way as well. I have started work on it


This is the final design




this is the first


----------

